# Unlurking



## Marko66 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been reading this board for a couple of years, and I suppose it is about time I introduce myself. 

My experience in entertainment and theatre is extensive and varied due to the fact that I have worked in many different aspects of the industry. Originally, my background was in set fabrication for regional theatre, moving on to working in a large fabrication shop that built scenery for Broadway, touring shows, and corporate events. 

I have specialized in moving scenery for corporate meetings and special events, many of these projects needing extensive rigging in hotels and other odd spaces. As commercial products were not readily available I had to construct the winches and control systems to operate these machines. Resources used included AC/ DC motor control, Stepper motor control, Pneumatics and Hydraulics. 

After a downturn in the industry, I adapted and pursued technical direction in Academic theatre. 

While holding down that steady job, I sat for (and passed!) ETCP exams for Theatre Rigging, Arena Rigging, and Entertainment Electrical.

With the State of Washington’s money woes this Fall, I changed direction to work on a few cruise ships using Foy provided human flying apparatus, as well as repairing and maintaining all of the automated rigging, scenery, and theatre facility equipment. On one ship, I experienced a full renovation of the theatre in a 4 week period during dry dock. 

Now, I am back home in NW Washington, working part time for the College, working the occasional job for the IA, and writing a lot of cover letters to send with my resume. 

So if anyone knows of an interesting automation, fabrication, or rigging jobs...

Happy Friday,

Mark O


----------



## NickJones (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Marko66,
Welcome to the Booth! Definitely sound impressive! Great to have someone really experienced in rigging, although we do have a set of rules governing what you can help people with, if someone asks how to fly there mate at the local high school, you don't tell them, as chances are they are not ETCP certified, and will probably end up seriously injured. If unsure of what you can help someone with, check out the ControlBooth TOS. That said, fantastic to have you here & I'm sure you will be a great asset to CB,
Check back regularly!
Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Darwin (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

Cruise Ship Entertainment Jobs positions are considered most glamorous jobs on the ship and are the most in demand career. Cruise ship entertainment jobs deals with anything relating to passengers entertainment. This may involve hosts and hostesses, cruise director jobs and staff, performers, disc jockeys, cruise ship musician, shore excursion staff and swimming instructors.

_______________________
Cruise Ship Job


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Marko! I'm down in Seattle part time TD at a community college. Glad to have another North Westerner join up. I've been kind of lonely. A guy from Tacoma just signed up recently too. Let us know how we can help. It's a great place to get to know people all over the world, Keep up with the latest industry news, and help the next generation of technician learn something too.

Don't be shy, jump in and post!


----------

